# UgoDog versus WizDog



## nekkidfish (Aug 25, 2009)

I'm looking into getting one of these, as a short term fix, until I start outdoor potty training Poppy once it is warm enough. I have a potty pad holder, which keeps him from dragging the potty pad around, but he still wants to get on a clean pad and try and shred it any time I leave the room.  

Does anyone that use either of these systems have any pros or cons? From all I've read, it sounds like the UgoDog grates are easier on the dogs paws, but harder to clean because it has 2 grates.

Any input will be greatly appreciated!

HUGz! Jules


----------



## Snow White (Dec 6, 2009)

QUOTE (NekkidFish @ Mar 1 2010, 03:53 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=891520


> I'm looking into getting one of these, as a short term fix, until I start outdoor potty training Poppy once it is warm enough. I have a potty pad holder, which keeps him from dragging the potty pad around, but he still wants to get on a clean pad and try and shred it any time I leave the room.
> 
> Does anyone that use either of these systems have any pros or cons? From all I've read, it sounds like the UgoDog grates are easier on the dogs paws, but harder to clean because it has 2 grates.
> 
> ...


I think the advantage to having 2 grates is that you have 2 smaller ones rather than one big one to clean. Each measures 12 x 15 and if he poos on just that one side you can just quickly wash it if you want rather than having to put the entire big one in the tub/sink to wash. I'm not sure how big the wizdog is but if the ugodog was one big piece that would mean it would be 15 x 24, too big in my opinion. 

Also the ugodog is a neutral color that blends nicely with the house/floor. Is the wizdog blue?


----------



## volito (Mar 18, 2010)

hello my puppy is a big shredder and I got wizdog product and worked wonders for me. My puppy went on it first day with no problem. I know all puppies are different but if you stick with PRAISE and treat they'll love it 

I also have it near a stand up shower so cleaning is not bad. Soft stool can be a problem...

hope this helps


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

We have the Ugodog and the pups love it!:chili: It is really easy to clean. I use newspaper under the two grates. 
And I agree with the above post by Romo's Mommy, that having the 2 grates makes for easy clean up.

I LOVE having the Ugodog as potty pads were a nightmare as Paris enjoyed shredding them. The only issue I am having now is that she likes to remove the grate to attack the newspaper underneath. I'm sure most dogs would just leave it alone but she is especially curious.:smilie_tischkante:

I love the Ugodog so much that I would like to get one for the lower level of the house, too. We haven't tried the Wizdog. We tried the Potty Patch and it was dreadful. Paris would attack the astroturf and drag it off the holder!


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

We have the Ugodog and the pups love it! :thumbsup: It is really easy to clean. I use newspaper under the two grates. 
And I agree with the above post by Romo's Mommy, that having the 2 grates makes for easy clean up.

I LOVE having the Ugodog as potty pads were a nightmare as Paris enjoyed shredding them. The only issue I am having now is that she likes to remove the grate to attack the newspaper underneath. I'm sure most dogs would just leave it alone but she is especially curious. :biggrin:

I love the Ugodog so much that I would like to get one for the lower level of the house, too. We haven't tried the Wizdog. We tried the Potty Patch and it was dreadful. Paris would attack the astroturf and drag it off the holder!


----------



## nekkidfish (Aug 25, 2009)

I did end up getting the UgoDog, and the only problem I had is that Poppy tends to want to 'just' put his front paws on it to pee ... maybe because it is taller in height than what I was using before? I dunno. But that doesn't make sense, because he gets on it 100% when he has to pooh.

Aside from his first pee and pooh in the morning though, he has gone outside since Sunday. But, I still want him to use it, so he can be both outdoor and potty pad trained.

My problem too was that he would shred them as soon as I walked out of the room. He hasn't learned how to remove the grates yet ... give him time. :HistericalSmiley:

HUGz! Jules


----------

